# Derelict Colonial Railway Station, Moshi, Tanzania



## smilla (Apr 8, 2010)

Working near Kilimanjaro last month I came across this derelict colonial railway station. It was built under German colonial rule in the 1920s but has been disused for many years.


----------



## Labb (Apr 8, 2010)

I love the derelict railways, but I see no pictures.


----------



## smilla (Apr 8, 2010)

sorry, I'm struggling with the new photobucket system. give me a couple of mins.


----------



## smilla (Apr 8, 2010)

there we go!


----------



## Labb (Apr 8, 2010)

Great pictures, Smilla. What a wonderfull place to walk around.


----------



## The_Revolution (Apr 8, 2010)

Interesting site, I also like your people shots there.


----------



## Kaputnik (Apr 8, 2010)

Great stuff, good to see the big old Dean Smith and Grace centre lathe, built to last!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 8, 2010)

That's a great shot of the machine shop. Love this site...some great features and remains.
Excellent find.


----------



## Deegee99 (Apr 9, 2010)

Cracking shots, lucky man to be there to see this in the first place.


----------



## Phantex (Apr 9, 2010)

NIce stuff!


----------



## Lusker (Apr 10, 2010)

Very nice and different


----------

